# Atlanta - Coweta/Fayette Counties?



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

Hello SE RBR posters!

Looks like I'm heading for an impending job change in June and will be working down in Newnan, GA. Probably going to rent for a while until I decide where to grow some roots.

- Any feedback on bike commuting in that area (Newnan/Sharpsburg/Peachtree City)? What can I expect? Are there bike lanes? What about MUT's? (Job will be near the intersection of I-85 and Bullsboro Road)

- How about road riding in that area? Any online resources for cue sheets? (already got an e-mail into the guys at Bikes Unlimited in Peachtree City).

- How about bike friendly places to live within these counties? I've read some horror stories about riding in Atlanta but can find little feedback on the 'burbs. I'm coming in from Chicago so I'm used to traffic but also used to streets with bike lanes, public transportation, and choices of local MUT's.

Any feedback would be appreciated. Sadlebred... I'm already clicking through your website; just thought I would see if I could get some localized feedback.

Thanks! Steve


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

- Any feedback on bike commuting in that area (Newnan/Sharpsburg/Peachtree City)? What can I expect? Are there bike lanes? What about MUT's? (Job will be near the intersection of I-85 and Bullsboro Road)

No bike lanes that I know of, no MUT, the golf cart paths in Peachtree City can be ridden. Contacting Bicycles Unlimited is your best option. They are "IT" for riding in Fayette and Coweta Counties. The owners, Mark and Holly, are big riders themselves. They offer several group rides per week; there are miles of country roads in those area. The terrain is mostly rolling hills. Yes, there will be traffic. This is Atlanta. Get used to it  even the burbs have tons of traffic....The closest MUT is the Silver Comet in Cobb County. See www.trailexpress.com.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

*Get in GA400 and go north for the weekends.*

I like to ride out of Vogel State Park. Several "hilly" choices from there. I do not know about the immediate Atlanta area though.

Mike


----------



## AcesFull (Jun 10, 2003)

*Not to shabby...*

You are in luck. You are close to some of the best riding in the state. There are several very good areas to the north of Newnan (often called Silk Sheets by locals). Let me know when you get into town and I'd be happy to give you a tour. 

It's callled "Hill ****ry" but our usual 75 mile loop from Douglasville to Newnan has ~4500ft of gain.

Here is a que sheet:
http://www.mycoachchris.com/Attachments/Ride Maps.pdf 

The Silver Comet http://www.pathfoundation.org/trails/sc.cfm is the only MTU I use in Atlanta.

Re ATL horror stories, they are mostly true. Most ppl ride from ATL to Silk Sheets for safer streets. Even though Silk Sheets is very nice and has low traffic, there is no shoulder and the speed limit on these roads is typically 45-55 mph. Forget about bike lanes or sholders.

Oh yea, ignore ******* sterotypes at your own peril.




Steve-O said:


> Hello SE RBR posters!
> 
> - How about road riding in that area? Any online resources for cue sheets? (already got an e-mail into the guys at Bikes Unlimited in Peachtree City).
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Excellent!*



AcesFull said:


> You are in luck. You are close to some of the best riding in the state. There are several very good areas to the north of Newnan (often called Silk Sheets by locals). Let me know when you get into town and I'd be happy to give you a tour.
> 
> It's callled "Hill ****ry" but our usual 75 mile loop from Douglasville to Newnan has ~4500ft of gain.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the que sheets.... The interview process is still going on for the job but should be rapped up in several weeks... Nice website and info!


----------



## 1adam12 (Apr 23, 2004)

Sorry for the late response just catching up on some reading. Sadlebred is right check with Mark and Holly at Bikes Unlimited. There's a group that rides out of Griffin every Tuesday and Thursday night. These rides are really fun they are usually between 30-40 miles depending on the route and consist of country roads. There is usually a follow car or motorcycle to assist with traffic depending on the group size. Anyway just ask around there is plenty of great riding in this area.

Also good luck with the job..

Adam


----------



## djpeterb (Aug 4, 2004)

1adam12 said:


> Sorry for the late response just catching up on some reading. Sadlebred is right check with Mark and Holly at Bikes Unlimited. There's a group that rides out of Griffin every Tuesday and Thursday night. These rides are really fun they are usually between 30-40 miles depending on the route and consist of country roads. There is usually a follow car or motorcycle to assist with traffic depending on the group size. Anyway just ask around there is plenty of great riding in this area.
> 
> Also good luck with the job..
> 
> Adam


Go tothis web site www.bikesbl.org, I live in Atlantamayb I'll see u around. I live A block away from the Silver comet Trail. IT run 2 the Alabama line. rolling hills. Some historical landmarks along the way.. Email me. Good Luck!


----------

